# Diagnosis



## MsMaddy (Dec 3, 2008)

Does anyone know the dx for "PROLACTONEMIA

THANK YOU

MsMaddy


----------



## dmaec (Dec 4, 2008)

sorry, couldn't find "prolactonemia" but I did find:
prolactinemia (prō·lakˈ·ti·nēˑ·mē·),
n condition characterized by a deficiency or excess of the hormone prolactin, usually caused by prolactinoma, a benign tumor in the pituitary gland, or hormone replacement therapy.
so then I went to:
Derficiency, prolactin - 253.4 (ICD-9-CM 2009 EXPERT page 70 Volumne 2 Index - page 67 Volume 1 Tabular)


----------

